# Marine Parade still Ok? - overnight parking



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Is Marine Parade at Dover still OK for overnight parking?

What is latest with the roadworks - which were in full swing when we were there late last year?

Thanks

David...........(Spindrifter)


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a Caravan Club site only 15 minutes drive from the ferry terminal, why take risks of been told to move on late in the evening?


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i stayed there in december before the morning ferry every thing was fine there was about 6 other motorhomes there aswell.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> why take risks of been told to move on late in the evening?


Has anyone ever been asked to move on from Marine Parade? AFAIK, it's specifically allowed (i.e. there are signs approving it), and we've stayed there many times, along with other motorhomes and caravans.

Gerald


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> devonidiot said:
> 
> 
> > why take risks of been told to move on late in the evening?
> ...


the 1st time i ever stayed there in august 07 it was my first ever trip out of the uk having just bought the motorhome in july,(1st ever motorhome) when i got to dover i asked some police i saw where i could stay and they told me marine parade as long as i was away before 8am because it wasnt free after then


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Stayed overnight there in November with 4 other vans, no problems experienced. Will use again on our return the the UK in Feb


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

stayed over on jan 4th, no problems.

i had to put a quid in the machine so we could hav agood sleep after the 3am crossing


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Stayed there loads of times,if you arrive during the day you will have to feed the meter up to 6.30 pm ,police presence all night, so very safe place

Les


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

We sail at 05.00 at Easter - so will spend night on the Parade as usual. 

I just wondered if things had changed.

Thanks again

David...........(Spindrifter)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Stayed there boxing night. No problems. No road works either :wink:


----------

